# Anesthesia Help Needed



## susie59 (Jul 19, 2010)

I need help with a coding issue.  Can you tell me if the anesthesiologist/pain physician can bill for 64483, 64484, 77003, & 01992 when he performs both the injection and the anesthesia himself?  Or can the anesthesia code only be billed if two separate providers are in the room?  Our pain physicians are also anesthesiologist. Also, where can I locate clear quidelines on this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## knulph (Jul 19, 2010)

*01992*

My understanding of the 01992 is that it should only be used if a different physician is performing the injection/block.  If you look at the direction in the CPT book under 01991 this is clearly stated.  

Does that help?

Katy Nulph CPC, CPMA, CANPC


----------



## cclarke (Jul 19, 2010)

susie59 said:


> I need help with a coding issue.  Can you tell me if the anesthesiologist/pain physician can bill for 64483, 64484, 77003, & 01992 when he performs both the injection and the anesthesia himself?  Or can the anesthesia code only be billed if two separate providers are in the room?  Our pain physicians are also anesthesiologist. Also, where can I locate clear quidelines on this? Thanks for your help.


First question - what sort of anesthesia is needed for 644XX CPT codes - if just a local, then that is included in the procedure and no other anesthesia svcs should be billed, right? 

Second - Is your anesthesia provider doing these  blocks for post-op pain control?  At the same session as another surgical procedure is underway or not?

Third - Clearer guidelines may be available at your CMS carrier - where are you located?

Fourth - have you ever billed for providers who are not anesthesiologists?  The billing for our specialty is very different than the rest of the medical providers.

Call me if you have questions - 
Catherine Clarke, CPC
Revenue Cycle Manager
UW Dept of Anesthesiology and Pain Medicine
206/616-2629


----------

